# Batidora portátil se apaga sola



## Hackteam (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola,

Resulta que tengo una batidora portátil que se enciende y a los 10 seg. se apaga solo.
Debería de estar encendido todo el rato el motor, hasta que no lo apague del botón ON/OFF.

He probado con un TP4056 Módulo de carga con protección (este) y se me ha quemado dicho modulo. Comentar qué la pila conectada directamente al motor funciona y no se para.

PD: Os adjunto fotos de todos los componentes

   

Anotación: Batería pone *K201200 P-01 (sus valores son 3,7 V - 2200mAh)*

Gracias y perdonar las molestias.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 25, 2020)

Es raro que se queme ese módulo si está bien conectado.
¿Qué tensión hay en la batería cuando ya está cargada, cuando está funcionando el motor y cuando el motor se para?.
¿Se supone que antes funcionaba bien?.


----------



## Hackteam (Jun 25, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> Es raro que se queme ese módulo si está bien conectado.
> ¿Qué tensión hay en la batería cuando ya está cargada, cuando está funcionando el motor y cuando el motor se para?.
> ¿Se supone que antes funcionaba bien?.



Pues la placa funcionaba correctamente. 
De todas formas, que otro modulo de carga me recomiendas? 
Porque no entiendo porque se me ha quemado.

Gracias.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 25, 2020)

¿Cómo está todo conectado?. Sería interesante una foto clara para ver si se aprecia algo mal.
Yo uso ese tipo de módulos y no me dan problemas.
¿Qué ves en el módulo para decir que está quemado?.


----------



## Hackteam (Jun 25, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Cómo está todo conectado?. Sería interesante una foto clara para ver si se aprecia algo mal.
> Yo uso ese tipo de módulos y no me dan problemas.
> ¿Qué ves en el módulo para decir que está quemado?.



Pues si sueldo la batería al módulo de carga TP4056, si lo toco dicha placa esta muy caliente y no hace nada la batidora.


Crees que con ese módulo (TP4056) soporta la tensión de la batería y el motor?

Gracias 😉


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 26, 2020)

Pon un esquema o una foto de cómo conectas la batería al módulo y el módulo al motor.
Si al conectar la batería al módulo, este se calienta mucho, o está mal el módulo o la batería está mal conectada. No hay más.


----------



## Hackteam (Jun 27, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> Pon un esquema o una foto de cómo conectas la batería al módulo y el módulo al motor.
> Si al conectar la batería al módulo, este se calienta mucho, o está mal el módulo o la batería está mal conectada. No hay más.



He puesto otro modulo nuevo y sigue sin funcionar. Te facilito dicha imagen.



Gracias y saludos


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 28, 2020)

Se supone que al no haber interruptor de encendido, tal y como está debería de estar funcionando.
¿Has medido la tensión en la batería y la tensión en el motor?. ¿Qué tensiones hay?.
Hace tiempo tuve un problema con ese tipo de cargadores de batería. Lo comenté en este hilo. página 6. 






						Construir cargador para bateria 18650
					

a bueno , serían a 3,7VCA  haciendo el calculo partiendo de 4,2V ¿Cierto? pero cuando la bateria llegue tenga 3,6V  por ejemplo , la resistencia que le habia puesto para 4,2V seguirá actuando :cautious:




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Revisalo por si fuera eso lo que te está ocurriendo.


----------

